# seriously nobody can help?



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

hey folks, there's gotta be someone on here that knows a little about predator hunting in the fargo area. if you know something PLEASE let me know! thanx!!!!!


----------



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

What do ya need to know? I have been hunting coyotes for about 20 years and starting to slow it down a little now but got a ton of experiences both good and not so good. Hit me up if need to we could talk on the phone too.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

i would like to know if anyone knows about hunting in the fargo area. are there enough dogs to hunt? is there any good public places to hunt within a reasonable distance? where you from bontop2?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

if you find the game and fish website im sure there is a map somewhere on the site that shows public ground


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

ya i checked the ND game and fish departments web site and my computer had trouble downloading the maps. i tried it in low resolution even and it wouldn't work. i'm gonna give it another shot, i just thought i would ask you guys what you knew cause the best info you can get is info from someone that knows the area.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Head west, get out of the valley. There are some coyotes in the valley, but they are few and far between in relatively small pockets. For the most part, the numbers get better and better the farther west you go.

As far as public ground, get a plots guide and go for a drive. Theres public ground all over the place.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

awesome. thanks a ton for the info. how far west do you think i would have to go to get to some good hunting? think the public land will have been pressured a lot?


----------



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

I live in Fargo, I have hunted around here alot and it's touch and go I have shot alot of dogs around here but there are alot of other dog hunters around also. I have shot dogs as close as half way between here and Kindred and alot around the national grasslands but kinda tough to access some of that with the snow we have now. I am originally from 85 miles nw of here and do most of my hunting there but travel out west some too. There are dogs all over the state just a little different hunting in each area. I meet alot of people from all over thru work and get access to alot of land that way but hardly get told no for shooting coyotes.


----------



## Mylabsdad (Oct 5, 2007)

Get out of the house and go scouting...seriously.


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

no one wants to give away there hot spots...go scouting


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

i wasn't really looking for a list of someones hot spots, just a point in the right direction. when i go up there i usually only have a couple days so i kinda wanted to know where to start scouting. at least a general area


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

seriusly, i'd go at least 30 miles west to get into any decent coyote hunting


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

sounds like the further west the better from what I can tell. thanks for the advice! at least i now know what direction to head


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Why in the heck would you want to head East from Fargo anyway? That's MN!!! oke:

Reminds me of last weekend when I met papapete in Mayville to go calling. We were at the Cenex getting fuel when another caller we know from the area also stopped. He said "where are you heading?" We said "We are heading West". He said "I am heading east". We both held back our snickers the best we could and took off. Who knows...maybe he had a good day but so did we I guess.


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

i have hunted hard the last 3 years around the Fargo area ( 45 MILE circle around Fargo ). i think it is very hit and miss. In the fall you think there is a lot of cover for coyotes but in Dec when the snow hits you really dont see much cover. i have all but given up in this area. i dont see many coyotes or tracks. last year i hunted 11 weekends hard and seen 2 single coyotes. i have been hunting west of vally city and have started seeing more coyotes. marty


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

thanks Marty. i will head west, just didn't really know if maybe going a little north would do any good. doesn't sound like it. thanks for the input guys


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

Im from the fargo area and i go west to find coyote. last year i hunted alot in january and febuary. i seen around 60 to 70 coyotes. i have put alot of time and money into scouting them. you just have to get out and scout there is some good plots and wpa land within 50 miles of fargo that has quit a few coyotes on them. more on the north side of the interstate. good luck to ya. hope you find some yotes. pm me and i can give you more ideas on where to look


----------

